# Say Good Bye



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Well Guys Its Allmost Over Summer Is Comeing To End Cant Wate To Fall. What You Guys Think Will It Be A Better Year Then Last ????


----------



## kandklandscape0 (Sep 9, 2007)

lets sure hope so! almanac says really bad winter! just no 3 footers please


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry. I like my 85 today! Besides I'm having fun right now in the Off Topic


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

It is Oct 8 and we set record highs Sat(89, Sun 91, and Today 90. Holy moly this is insane.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Well hopefully we payed back with white gold for all these warm temps so late in the year..


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yea these temps are ridiculous. Broke another record in my area 87 (average 65). The thing that I hate the most is when people say this is nice weather we are having. I say nice you like this nice hot, sticky air? They dont say much after that


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Us guys in the lake effect area could get this year if it stays warn late into the season. All it takes is one Alberta Clipper passing over the warm lake and BAM ! 4 ft of snow over night!


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

LAB INC;400443 said:


> Well Guys Its Allmost Over Summer Is Comeing To End Cant Wate To Fall. What You Guys Think Will It Be A Better Year Then Last ????


maybe summers over where you are its around 90 here


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Anyone catch DTN's online Weather forecast today ? La Nina is back.
Its not a Rosie picture for alot of the US for Snow :crying: 
However my lil slice of the US should be just slightly higher then average. 
Ohio SW PA and SW NY hang on boys you should be good to go above average, Extreme Northern New England should be good too. New England and Southern New England doesnt look good.
Northern Plains was a good report too.


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

I*M No Weather Expert but I Am Ole & here in Central MAINE for the past few yrs WE have had very Mild Winters--Lots of Freezing Rain-- with very Few Storms that really Needed Plowing?--so I Dono?-but I figure Were DUE! for a BAD Winter!-w/ Lots of Very COLD weather & Lots of Plowable SNOW!-- & Time will Tell?--OleTower--


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20071009/us_nm/usa_weather_winter_dc

This is all i will say, sadly, but we will see how it comes out


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

I hope they are wrong on that. We have not had a snowy than nornal winter in three years. The last big year was 2003 or 2004 I think something like that. Better snow lots this winterpayup


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah jeep plow it was 2004-2005 we got a ton of snow that year......it was the first time i plowed with my own truck....it was great....it started snowing in december.....and we kept getting storms into march....we also had a few big ones that year too. Don't get worried about that report from noaa, weather people are always wrong. They dont know whats going to happen, until it happens.


----------



## R&R Repair (Sep 27, 2005)

but it still says colder than last winter!!!


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

tls22;412122 said:


> yeah jeep plow it was 2004-2005 we got a ton of snow that year......it was the first time i plowed with my own truck....it was great....it started snowing in december.....and we kept getting storms into march....we also had a few big ones that year too. Don't get worried about that report from noaa, weather people are always wrong. They dont know whats going to happen, until it happens.[/
> 
> Very true Tls22. That was a good season for you then. Your lucky I started last year:crying:


----------

